# Ipod bloqué pas moyen de le reinitialiser



## cotesdesneiges (29 Juillet 2010)

J'ai voulu essayé de recuperer les fichiers de l'Ipod nano 8g de ma niece en le a un pc.
Le PC a planté. 
Depuis, l'Ipod est figé. 
J'ai essayé de le reinitialiser en appuyant sur menu + touche centrale ou touche centrale play.

Rien. 

Je suis en vacances, l'ordi sur lequel est connecté l'ipod est à 600 km.

QUe puis je faire ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Juillet 2010)

tu as essayé en le branchant sur le secteur... des fois...  

sinon c'est de trouver un PC ou un mac pour le brancher...


----------



## cotesdesneiges (31 Juillet 2010)

finalement, l'ipod s'est eteint complétement dechargé. Une fois, realimenté, le probleme etait resolu
merci, 

accesoirement, demonstration par la preuve que je merite bien ma reputation


----------

